# .DST to .EPS



## rlarson10 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all,
I have a customer that can send me .dst files, I can open them but I was wondering id there was a software that I could use to convert them into a .eps file I could use to cut vinyl. Thank you for any ideas


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

I would be quite surprised to find that an embroidery file would be particularly friendly to use in a cutter... I could be wrong.


----------



## rlarson10 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, I understand an actual .dst file would be a nightmare. I guess what I am looking for is the ability to take a .dstfile which my customer supplies and easily turn it into a outline of the image. This is olnly an issue when the company created a custom design, normally their client has some sort of artwork. Anyway if there are any suggestions I appreciate it.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

You can send me the dst. file and I can convert it to a jpeg or bmp.. I am not sure if it can be converted to an eps.. I usually do it the other way around.. 

email it to me and I can see what I can do.. [email protected]..


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I have Embroidery Office which has the ability to take sections and convert them to vectors, then export them as .PLT files which could then be imported into Corel or AI. I can give it a try if you want... Then again, EO is just as likely to crash as it is to work from my experience.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

I am not aware of any software which will directly convert dst to eps.

So your options will be to .... 

- convert the dst to an image file like jpeg [most good embroidery software can do that] and then using software like CorelDraw, Illustrator, etc., convert that image file to eps. Unless the design is extremely simple, it is unlikely the results will be suitable for a vinyl cutter

- manually create a vector image. This will give you the best results and probably the only eps file suitable for vinyl cutting.

Good luck

Bob


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

I think you can get an evaluation copy of Embird. It has limits on how many stitches you can store/change, but it will also create an image file and won't cost anything.

Then the advice above about using that to turn into a vector file makes sense.


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

tfalk said:


> I have Embroidery Office which has the ability to take sections and convert them to vectors, then export them as .PLT files which could then be imported into Corel or AI. I can give it a try if you want... Then again, EO is just as likely to crash as it is to work from my experience.


Ted, I don't think we can export to PLT. Isn't that the format for some of the Gerber software? EO9 can export to WMF though, so you'd take a DST, first convert it to wireframe, then to vector. The wireframe to vector is easier and less error-prone than the DST to wireframe.

It's going from stitch to wireframe where you'll start with 1 stitch object and end up with 40 broken up wireframe objects. But if you look in the Object Manager list, normally you'll see the 1-2 good segments to keep, then trash the rest, and the vector conversion goes smooth at that point.

If you try to convert to vector all the broken up objects, yeah, you're in for a 50/50 shot. Even if it works, you'll end up with a lot of "junk" data that probably doesn't need to be there if it was a cleaner stitch to wireframe conversion. I think you're on the EO9 group, Ian and I are there to expand on this if you need us to.


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

SierraSupport said:


> Ted, I don't think we can export to PLT. Isn't that the format for some of the Gerber software? EO9 can export to WMF though, so you'd take a DST, first convert it to wireframe, then to vector. The wireframe to vector is easier and less error-prone than the DST to wireframe.
> 
> It's going from stitch to wireframe where you'll start with 1 stitch object and end up with 40 broken up wireframe objects. But if you look in the Object Manager list, normally you'll see the 1-2 good segments to keep, then trash the rest, and the vector conversion goes smooth at that point.
> 
> If you try to convert to vector all the broken up objects, yeah, you're in for a 50/50 shot. Even if it works, you'll end up with a lot of "junk" data that probably doesn't need to be there if it was a cleaner stitch to wireframe conversion. I think you're on the EO9 group, Ian and I are there to expand on this if you need us to.


I forgot to add that the same applies to Stitch Era Universal, of which Ian on this forum is a dealer.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

SierraSupport said:


> Ted, I don't think we can export to PLT. Isn't that the format for some of the Gerber software? EO9 can export to WMF though, so you'd take a DST, first convert it to wireframe, then to vector. The wireframe to vector is easier and less error-prone than the DST to wireframe.
> 
> It's going from stitch to wireframe where you'll start with 1 stitch object and end up with 40 broken up wireframe objects. But if you look in the Object Manager list, normally you'll see the 1-2 good segments to keep, then trash the rest, and the vector conversion goes smooth at that point.
> 
> If you try to convert to vector all the broken up objects, yeah, you're in for a 50/50 shot. Even if it works, you'll end up with a lot of "junk" data that probably doesn't need to be there if it was a cleaner stitch to wireframe conversion. I think you're on the EO9 group, Ian and I are there to expand on this if you need us to.


Thanks Daniel, I forgot it was .WMF instead of .PLT, I usually use .PLT files when I'm exporting from Corel to import into Twill Stitch Pro. As I said, I'm sure this 'can' be done with EO, I generally stay away from doing anything with vectors with EO. Vectors seem to almost guarantee an infinite loop of 'access violations', at least from my experience with EO so far.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

So, maybe I shouldn't be so quick to assume Daniel knows more than I do at times 

I just tried it again and EO9 can export as a .PLT file. I created a vector shape, then created the applique sections from the vector. I then used the Sabe -> Laser Export and you can export the shape as a .PLT file. I then imported it into Corel and then to Cut Studio to cut the twill fabric... I have Design Maxx expert so I would guess some of the lower levels may not have this functionality. As least I know I'm not cracking up, at least in this particular regard


----------



## v8supersurf (Aug 14, 2006)

rlarson10 said:


> Hello all,
> I have a customer that can send me .dst files, I can open them but I was wondering id there was a software that I could use to convert them into a .eps file I could use to cut vinyl. Thank you for any ideas


The latest version of Wilcom of which we have Deco Studio 1.5 will convert to a .eps file, however we have found it needs to be a relatively simple embroidery (logo) to convert. Any complicated stuff just ends up looking like rubbish.

Deco studio is bundled with Corel 4 and integrates with it to convert vector to emb files and vice versa. But as with all digitising and artwork, you need a smart operator to make the most out of these tools.


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

tfalk said:


> So, maybe I shouldn't be so quick to assume Daniel knows more than I do at times
> 
> I just tried it again and EO9 can export as a .PLT file. I created a vector shape, then created the applique sections from the vector. I then used the Sabe -> Laser Export and you can export the shape as a .PLT file. I then imported it into Corel and then to Cut Studio to cut the twill fabric... I have Design Maxx expert so I would guess some of the lower levels may not have this functionality. As least I know I'm not cracking up, at least in this particular regard


Ah yes, the Laser Export function, it is only available on the higher levels. I've done quite a bit of work with vectors, it shouldn't give you any trouble as long as you're using your highest graphic acceleration setting.


----------

